# brake pads



## VWPassatW8_UA (Jul 11, 2007)

i need help i want to get new pads for my w8, my previous pads were ceramic made by axxis , i was wondering if anyone knows a better brand , the best money is not the issue , my cross drilled rotors are still perfect condition only need pads , please help me out thanks guys


----------



## jnesta21 (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: brake pads (VWPassatW8_UA)*

whered u get the rotors from an dhow much were they?


----------



## VWPassatW8_UA (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: brake pads (jnesta21)*

rotors were from ebay surprisingly they are amazing quality no problems ,


----------



## BlackJelli (Jul 27, 2002)

*Re: brake pads (VWPassatW8_UA)*

I recently installed PBR Deluxe pads which are made by the same company as Axxis, if I am not mistaken. These have a low-dust formula, so I should be seeing cleaner wheels. But they feel great with no issues. Good luck!


----------



## VWPassatW8_UA (Jul 11, 2007)

thanks


----------

